

US Chamber of Commerce Thinks Google is the Worst Company in America - jim-greer
http://www.benningtonvalepress.com/2013/01/us-chamber-of-commerce-names-worst.html

======
jim-greer
Their yardstick of quality seems to be how tightly the company can squeeze
their employees...

Some of this seems too evil to be true - that incentive bonuses paid to
employees should instead go to their executives?

~~~
waltdz
I was shaking my head the whole time in disbelief.

Then I got to the footer: "All stories published on this site are works of
satire and parody."

~~~
jim-greer
hah, they got me

